# Charter Arms?



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

They have low prices and I was wondering if it would be a good buy to purchase one of their revolvers. Anybody have feedback?


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

I have seen a few bad reports about fit/tolerance issues.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't know about recent production, but about 15 years ago, I purchased a .44 special, 5 shot Pug. It was very well made, however, a little rough on the edges. All in all, it was a very capable weapon. I always carried it with me when I went metal detecting for nuggets in Arizona and Nevada. I had it for about five years and then sold it to a friend who kept bugging me about it. He still has it and loves it!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I had a .357 Mag Pug years ago and it was a good little gun. Some say these new ones are not as good but I don't know. Good luck if you get one.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Bulldog*

I owned an original Bulldog .44 in 1974. It was a great little gun. I sold it to
a LEO friend, then almost immediately regretted selling it.

I just purchased a Charter 2000 stainless version. It is a little rough around
the edges, so to speak. I recently talked to the factory reps who told me
to send them the gun so they could "smooth it out." This I will do shortly.

When I get it back, if they do their job well, I am sure it will be as good or
better than the one I owned back in '74. I will make it my daily carry 
weapon.

I really like the .44 special cartridge.


----------



## WingedWarrior (Jun 1, 2008)

I think it depends when and under what banner they were made. As I understand it, the original Charter Arms (Stratford, CT) company made pretty good guns. I've got one of those, a 2 inch Undercover. Later they were made under the "Charco" name and most people say they were junk. A later brand (maybe even now) is Charter 2000, and I think the company has regained some, or perhaps all, of its quality. As for my Charter revolver, it's my favorite of several handguns. I love it!


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

WingedWarrior said:


> I think it depends when and under what banner they were made. As I understand it, the original Charter Arms (Stratford, CT) company made pretty good guns. I've got one of those, a 2 inch Undercover. Later they were made under the "Charco" name and most people say they were junk. A later brand (maybe even now) is Charter 2000, and I think the company has regained some, or perhaps all, of its quality. As for my Charter revolver, it's my favorite of several handguns. I love it!


Yes, Charter 2000 is the name on the DOJ list. I was initially considering the .38 special Undercover but now I'm thinking .357 mag with a 4" barrel. Unfortunately there's currently nothing on the list in that caliber for California.


----------



## BK (Dec 30, 2007)

*CA Southpaw*

I'd stay away from Charter Arms. I had nothing but problems with the NEW South Paw Model. The gun went back to them 1 time, and when I got it back I had to call for parts that they did not fix. And the gun still had the same problem after they said it was fixed?

On top of everything taking place with the new south paw, the gun would fire every other round.

Then they sent the wrong hammer for replacement.

They got quite when I asked if this is a problem (S) with other Southpaw models and have they considered a recall? Never heard from them again!

Quality control an repairs SUCK !!!!!!

I do hand them credit for being the first to make a left hand revolver, now if they can get it to work right!:smt076


----------

